# New fridge = kitchen remodel



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

A few weeks ago my wife decided she was fed up with the outdated popcorn ceiling. So we bought some scrapers and went to work. While that project was in progress we lost the ice maker and the light went out in the fridge. It turned out it wasn't the bulb and it was humming a little (probably the ballast). Either way we decided a new fridge was in order. Well the fridge sits right in a small doorway going into one side of our kitchen. Since we would be having drywall guys coming out to texture the ceiling we she decided I should open up the doorway a little making the width and height a little bigger. This required some attic time re-wiring a switch and moving it to another wall. More to come...


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

So the new fridge gets delivered. The old fridge fit very tight in it's spot, but according to the specs the new one is 1/4" smaller. *NOT!!! *Ok, we'll just shave a little off of the silestone counter top and all will be good. Well not quite (top cabinets too close as well). My Wife "I never really liked those cabinets". Me "where's my sawzall?" The cabinets come down. So instead of shaving off the cabinet top I pull it up off the floor and slide the stove and cabinets over a couple of inches. We never had enough cabinet space anyway so I take out the dead space above the old ones and the new ones will go all the way to the ceiling.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

At this point I am in deep. Needless to say the other side of the kitchen is going to have to match. But there's not enough counter or cabinet space as it is. Well I guess we can tear out the laundry room stack the washer/dryer and hide it behind a nice cabinet. Then we will just re-locate the water heater to the garage. Well I did find a nice leak in the attic which we were un-aware of. Apparently it had been there a while and was right where the water softener was tapped into the water line. Way back in the front corner of the house in a nice little tight spot. I removed all of the water softener pipes and resoldered a new peice of pipe.



Next we reomved the pantry and laundry room and after some additional plumbing and wiring the water heater makes it to the garage.



We have decided to go with mahogany cabinets and luckliy my Father in Law is an awesome carpenter. This should save us thousands. I wish I had taken more before pics but I did not intend to post the project. Actually I just noticed this forum on 2-cool. I will update soon.

Rob


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

wow, I never hooked my ice maker up and


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks good. Your savings alot more than thousands doing it yourself. You will appreciate it more. Keep us updated.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd just have sent the fridge back for a smaller one....


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Still no visible progress but we will have the drywall guys out in less than 2 weeks and they are going to redo the ceiling throughout the house and do the walls in the kitchen. I managed to tweek out my back last tuesday putting the boat in the water so the pot lights didn't get installed this weekend like I had hoped.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ha...seems like every project just kind of "grows" and grows......Ha well done...R


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Well the contractor is working on the ceiling. Ya, I know this is a DIY forum but taping and floating are not my thing. I will be installing the pot lighting this weekend. Will try to post pics later but I can not get them to upload right now.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

robdog said:


> Well the contractor is working on the ceiling. Ya, I know this is a DIY forum but taping and floating are not my thing. I will be installing the pot lighting this weekend. Will try to post pics later but I can not get them to upload right now.


taping and floating takes patience which i don't have either. so far, it looks great!

the same thing happened to me a couple of years ago. i went out to buy a fridge for the garage. i found a stainless one for about $600 and then when i brought it home the wife wanted it in the kitchen. i had to reduce a cabinet by 1 whole inch. that really sucks but, if you are like me, you won't let them win.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

They should be done by tomorrow and we will paint the ceiling and install lights this weekend.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is the most expensive refrigerator ever!


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Well the ceiling is done and the living room has been repainted. We have a due date of the end of March for the kitchen to be finished. I was in Chicago for the past week so nothing got done. Here is the living room.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

This make sme feel better about the $500 dishwasher thats costing me $10k


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Here's the latest and greatest. It's not going quite as fast as I would like but we have to live around the construction zone. Custom mahogany cabinets are starting to go in.


----------

